# Happy Birthday Jarie



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

<span style="color: #6600CC">HAPPY BIRTHDAY JARIE!!</span>








Today we celebrate your 2nd Birthday. You are one sweet, smart girl. After 2 years you are finally starting to calm down, just a little. There hasn't been one day that Daddy and I haven't worried about your health, but finally you are becoming the little girl we dreamed of, healthy and vibrant. You warm our hearts each and every moment of every day.











These pics were taken this morning, she was really focused on all the cats, so had to be leashed.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Happy Birthday Jarie and many more!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jarie, you beauty!!!









Tammy, now you've got to change your signature cuz it says Jarie is 18 months old


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh geez, thanks Nicky, I just updated.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

<span style='font-size: 20pt'>Happy birthday sweet, beautiful Jarie!</span>









<span style='font-size: 14pt'>May you have many more wonderful years with your brothers and sisters. 
</span>


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

birthday wishes to you, Jarie







you've grown into such a beautiful lady


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Jarie! What a pretty girl.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Jarie says thanks for the birthday wishes.

She received new toys, which we already gave her last night. I have cupcakes and ice cream waiting for her tonight after hubby gets home.

There have been times we didn't think she was going to see her 2nd birthday, but here she is proving us wrong, and doing really well and improving each day.

She is really turning out to be a real sweetheart, and oh so SMART!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jarie! You are such a beautiful girl!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Jarie!! *Cheers* to many more healthy, happy years!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Jarie!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy Belated Birthday, Jarie.







Sorry I didn't see this post on her actual 2nd birthday, better late than never.


----------

